# carrying concealed



## ABeadling (Mar 28, 2011)

I recently got my LTC A with no restrictions. I have a USPc 9mm with a Comptac MTac minotaur IWB holster. Im not a real bit guy, im 5'10" 160lbs. I am carrying at about 5 o clock and even wearing 2 t-shirts you can sometimes see the imprint of the grip sticking out of the shirt. Not visible but just like a bulge under my shirt. I understand the whole point of concealed carry is for no one to know, but if someone sees the bulge could i get into any legal trouble?

also i dont know if this is a common problem with carrying concealed but when i carry at 5 o clock if i bend at the waist to grab something on a lower shelf at a store and then stand up again my shirt gets caught on the grip and doesnt slide down to where is should be. Again the gun is never visible but just a bulge. Does anyone else find this to be a problem?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

ABeadling said:


> ...but if someone sees the bulge could i get into any legal trouble?


I've often worried about that myself AB, but not about guns though.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

ABeadling said:


> I recently got my LTC A with no restrictions. I have a USPc 9mm with a Comptac MTac minotaur IWB holster. Im not a real bit guy, im 5'10" 160lbs. I am carrying at about 5 o clock and even wearing 2 t-shirts you can sometimes see the imprint of the grip sticking out of the shirt. Not visible but just like a bulge under my shirt. I understand the whole point of concealed carry is for no one to know, but if someone sees the bulge could i get into any legal trouble?
> 
> also i dont know if this is a common problem with carrying concealed but when i carry at 5 o clock if i bend at the waist to grab something on a lower shelf at a store and then stand up again my shirt gets caught on the grip and doesnt slide down to where is should be. Again the gun is never visible but just a bulge. Does anyone else find this to be a problem?


Most sheeple think it's a cell phone if they see a bump on your side nowadays. Hell... people will start carrying ipads on a thigh rig soon. Your best bet is to go with an IWB holster if you are really that concerned about it. Then you can think about your tactical drapery.


----------



## DoItNow22 (Jul 31, 2010)

You can't get into any legal "trouble" as long as your LTC A has no restrictions on it, therefore making it a real license to carry. "Printing" as they call it is when you can see the outline of the firearm or mag well, and as long as you are aware if an Officer engages you in confrontation, COMPLY WITH HIS COMMANDS! Always have your proper Licenses and ID on you and you should be good to go. 

Best bet to avoid the situation is to try to keep it concealed as best you can. But always remember, if an Officer is giving you orders, do exactly what he/she says. The Officer is always going to think you are a "Bad guy" with a gun rather than a law abiding citizen. But we as Law Enforcement Officers have a priority to go home to our families and loved ones at the end of our shift.

Always keep that in mind! :smug:

Read the Laws about where you can legally carry as well or that can get you in the glue real quick!


----------



## ABeadling (Mar 28, 2011)

i have an IWB.. its a mtac minotour. . I guess i need to look for a duty belt. any suggestions?


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

ABeadling said:


> also i dont know if this is a common problem with carrying concealed but *when i carry at 5 o clock* if i bend at the waist to grab something on a lower shelf at a store and then stand up again my shirt gets caught on the grip and doesnt slide down to where is should be. Again the gun is never visible but just a bulge. Does anyone else find this to be a problem?


 is that AM or PM. Maybe if you carry it later at night people might not see it as well, or during the day stand with your back to the sun so the glare will blind them.

I never knew the time of day made a difference in concealability


----------



## ABeadling (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for all the imput and jokes guys


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

Fabric really does make a difference. Might want to google concealed carry clothing or something. Some types a fabric and blends are not forgiving at all when printing a weapon.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I usually buldge at 5'oclock am as well... :teeth_smile:


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Try a Glock 26 in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster. No printing, comfy to carry. I carry either that or a Galco SOB in the 5 o'clock position. For that one, just get in the habit of tugging the shirt tail down regularly.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

USM C-4 said:


> Try a Glock 26 in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster. No printing, comfy to carry. I carry either that or a Galco SOB in the 5 o'clock position. For that one, just get in the habit of *tugging the shirt tail down regularly*.


:smug::thumbs_up:

Yep, this is how bored I am


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> You want to conceal, go with a J-frame or single stack low capacity semiauto IWB at 2:00. With your frame, you're going to print with a double stack at 5 unless you're wearing a sweater over a sweatshirt, which wouldn't be at all suspicious on an 80-degree day...
> 
> *...you also may want to practice crouching to pick things up vs. bending*.


It's better for your back anyway.:wink_smile:

---------- Post added at 08:27 ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 ----------

On another note, I carry a full sized Kimber .45 when not at work. I have no issue keeping it well hidden even in the summer. I carry it at 3 o'clock, just like I carry on duty. I find it better to carry a weapon in the same general area, no matter what the application is. Muscle memory is everything in my opinion. If you keep mixing it up, you will find yourself fumpbilng around for your weapon when you need it most. Try wearing a good quality t-shirt that is a size larger. I am not a big guy either. At 5'9" and about 160, if I can hide my giant .45, you can find a way to do it as well.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Move the pistol to in front of your hip so you can see it and have better retention.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Eh, just get a Desert Eagle or .44 Mag and stick it in a polo shirt that has a pocket on the chest, nobody will notice...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Why would you need a duty belt????????
> 
> As to your firearm leaving a buldge, try wearing a button up shirt a size bigger than you normally wear


+1 to the button down shirt. Works like a champ and I don't even need a size bigger.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

When they comment on the bulge at your waist, tell them it's all you. Tell them you are so huge, you have to wrap it twice around your mid section.:redcarded:


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

263FPD said:


> When they comment on the bulge at your waist, tell them it's all you. Tell them you are so huge, you have to wrap it twice around your mid section.:redcarded:


Tell people its your colostomy bag and you ate corn on the cob and chilli and it is about to overflow.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been reading all these posts and I want to let you all in on something. I don't have a compact handgun so I open carry on a regular basis. I usually wear underwear on my head. This tends to distract people from the fact I'm carrying a firearm. It's worked pretty well so far and I'll continue until something bad happens.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

At least it's not a diaper. I know some real shitheads that should use one for a hat.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Learn to dress around your weapon, not vice-versa. You're going to find that carrying concealed is a job unto itself, and that as you get more experienced, you let your concealment issues dictate your clothing choices. For instance, I tend to carry either a Smith "J" frame or a Kahr 9mm, either which are easy weapons to carry concealed, but because I use a belt holster, I always have to wear clothing that supports belts.

Novice concealed carry users tend to make a much bigger deal about printing then they need to. Most people are entirely self-absorbed and thus completely oblivious to what goes on around them. Any printing, if its even noticed, will be written off as a smartphone or some other device.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USM C-4 said:


> Try a Glock 26 in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster. No printing, comfy to carry. I carry either that or a Galco SOB in the 5 o'clock position. For that one, just get in the habit of tugging the shirt tail down regularly.


This.

I've carried my G27 in a SERPA Sportster at 3 o'clock and pick my clothes carefully. Never had an issue.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

5-0 said:


> Fabric really does make a difference. Might want to google concealed carry clothing or something. Some types a fabric and blends are not forgiving at all when printing a weapon.


Explain Kens Spandex bottoms and fishnet tops then


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

263FPD said:


> It's better for your back anyway.:wink_smile:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:27 ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 ----------
> 
> On another note, I carry a full sized Kimber .45 when not at work. I have no issue keeping it well hidden even in the summer. I carry it at 3 o'clock, just like I carry on duty. I find it better to carry a weapon in the same general area, no matter what the application is. Muscle memory is everything in my opinion. If you keep mixing it up, you will find yourself fumpbilng around for your weapon when you need it most. Try wearing a good quality t-shirt that is a size larger. I am not a big guy either. At 5'9" and about 160, if I can hide my giant .45, you can find a way to do it as well.


If you every want to get rid of the Kimber I know a good home for it. :wink_smile:


----------



## mr_happy (May 30, 2010)

ABeadling said:


> i have an IWB.. its a mtac minotour. . I guess i need to look for a duty belt. any suggestions?


do you have a gun belt? that always helps keep the gun nice and tight against your body . your holster is one of the better ones out there. i like cross breed supertucks (similar to what you have) and a good gun belt.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> If you every want to get rid of the Kimber I know a good home for it. :wink_smile:


I am sure you do. I love that thing more than any weapon I have ever had. It's a Kimber TLE II (not railed like LAPD SWAT.) a very simple weapon nothig fancy, but the quality is unreal.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

263FPD said:


> I am sure you do. I love that thing more than any weapon I have ever had. It's a Kimber TLE II (not railed like LAPD SWAT.) a very simple weapon nothig fancy, but the quality is unreal.


 Its a sweet carry piece 
I too have no problem hiding it on my 5-9 150lb frame:smug:


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Single stack Glock + King Tuk @ 5 O'Clock = Almost invisible


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

mpguy said:


> :smug::thumbs_up:
> 
> Yep, this is how bored I am


Hey G! Congrats on your new job bro!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Its a sweet carry piece
> I too have no problem hiding it on my 5-9 150lb frame:smug:


150? hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> I am sure you do. I love that thing more than any weapon I have ever had. It's a Kimber TLE II (*not railed like LAPD SWAT.*) a very simple weapon nothig fancy, but the quality is unreal.


Rails are for pussies anyway V...I never saw Alvin York, Annie Oakley, Lewis Puller Jr, George Patton, Paladin, Rooster Cogburn, Roger Murtaurgh, Jerry Miculek, Dirty Harry, or even James T. Kirk use one!
:tounge_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

This is what I got at work. I like the rail:tongue:










---------- Post added at 11:28 ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 ----------

Note: Not my actual gun:redcarded:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

No, not a DAK. I have the short trigger version of a standard 226. Picture was the closest I could find.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> This is what I got at work. I like the rail:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a RISP issued firearm. That anchor looks like the one on the state seal.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

5-0 said:


> 150? hahahahahahahahahahahaha


HEY!!!! What are you laughing at? Its been a hard road fighting my anorexia ...youre bullting me....how do I file that harassment order?do I get money for it?


----------

